# hello



## jay32 (Aug 6, 2019)

im new here and taking roids my names jason
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my POT-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Aug 6, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## jay32 (Aug 6, 2019)

brazey said:


> Welcome....


thank you

Sent from my POT-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## jay32 (Aug 7, 2019)

Prince said:


> Welcome!


thank you

Sent from my POT-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 10, 2019)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## turkeybacon (Aug 12, 2019)

Welcome

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Aug 15, 2019)

You ain't ready kid... 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------

